# Dog Walking/ Pet sitting business name survey



## vickysusan

Hi

I am in the process of setting up my dog walking/ pet sitting business and I would love some feedback on possible business names. 

I am based on the coast in Northumberland just outside of Newcastle hence the beach and Geordie connections in some names. 

Please let me know which you think are the best names and any feedback will be most welcome. 

Bow Wow Beach Walks
Active Animals
Ruffles Pet Care
Eager Beavers
Waggy Days
Leaping Lassie
Special Pet Services
Precious Pet Services
Northumbrian Paw Prints
Why Aye Pet

Thank you!


----------



## AshleyWhite

Ruffles Pet Care is cute


----------



## jweaver24

vickysusan said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in the process of setting up my dog walking/ pet sitting business and I would love some feedback on possible business names.
> 
> I am based on the coast in Northumberland just outside of Newcastle hence the beach and Geordie connections in some names.
> 
> Please let me know which you think are the best names and any feedback will be most welcome.
> 
> Bow Wow Beach Walks
> Active Animals
> Ruffles Pet Care
> Eager Beavers
> Waggy Days
> Leaping Lassie
> Special Pet Services
> Precious Pet Services
> Northumbrian Paw Prints
> Why Aye Pet
> 
> Thank you!


Here's my view on those names 

*Bow wow beach walks *- although the occassional beach walk would sound good for my dog, my first thought is lots of sandy mess when i get back from work each day, but you will have other people expecting beach walks every day....is this what you would be doing?
*Active Animals *- i like this one
*Ruffles Pet Care *- This is cute...but could see you having to spell it out to people on the phone
*Eager Beavers *- think this would end up being a bit of a joke at some point
*Waggy Days *- this one fits in with the dog walking side nicely
Leaping Lassie - this one doesnt conjure up the image of a dog walker to me...not sure why
*Special Pet Services *- this one explains what you do and the mention of special shows your clients the level of service you are wanting to give
*Precious Pet Services* - this will be attractive to certain clients and although we have a few of those on our books, the majority of our clients like their dogs rough and ready and don't mind them getting mucky...which doesnt fit with that name that makes me think about pink dyed poodles 
*Northumbrian Paw Prints *- this one is great, easy to know what you do and where you do it
*Why Aye Pet *- think this one is very clever, again i think there might be problems in people spelling it right and i guess it comes down to your personality...could you see yourself picking up the phone saying "Hi, Why aye pet..."


----------



## vickysusan

Thank you for all of your feedback. It's really helpful. I also posted on another forum and surveyed family and friends. The strong favourite seems to be Why Aye Pet so looks like I'm going with that one. Guess I'll have to get used to saying it when I answer the phone!

Thank you!


----------



## newfiesmum

Though they are all catchy nice names, I have to say that most are looking for stuff on the internet and you need a domain name which accurately reflects who you are and what keywords people are going to be searching for.

Nobody is going to be looking for bow wow beach walks, unless they already know what you are called.

It is a shame to let a good name go to waste, but that is life nowadays and with all the millions of websites that can show up, you need something that matches keywords. That is why I called mine Royston Pet Care. That will come up when people search for it, then the headings are cat sitting, pet sitting, dog walking etc.

So your best bet for attracting business is to name it what it is, say Northumberland Dog walking or whatever.

Just what I have learned and I hope it helps.


----------



## Mad4Muttz

i like waggy days!!!

sounds awesome plus have you got some business cards ready or re you just only starting up?


----------



## theanimallover

I like Why Aye Pet! But I think if you want to catch people's attention you need to mention what you do in the name of your business.

Special Pet Services & Precious Pet Services - sounds a bit like a crematorium...

I like these two the best:
Bow Wow Beach Walks
Active Animals

 DOG NEWS
ANIMALBLOG.CO.UK | Animal And Wildlife News


----------



## Loyal Pet Services-GY

newfiesmum said:


> Though they are all catchy nice names, I have to say that most are looking for stuff on the internet and you need a domain name which accurately reflects who you are and what keywords people are going to be searching for.
> 
> Nobody is going to be looking for bow wow beach walks, unless they already know what you are called.
> 
> It is a shame to let a good name go to waste, but that is life nowadays and with all the millions of websites that can show up, you need something that matches keywords. That is why I called mine Royston Pet Care. That will come up when people search for it, then the headings are cat sitting, pet sitting, dog walking etc.
> 
> So your best bet for attracting business is to name it what it is, say Northumberland Dog walking or whatever.
> 
> Just what I have learned and I hope it helps.


I agree, do not go for a cheesy cute name, you want a professional name that tells people what you are about & that it is your career & not a cash in hand service!

A good website is important as is insurance too.


----------



## LoveHound

Loyal Pet Services-GY said:


> I agree, do not go for a cheesy cute name, you want a professional name that tells people what you are about & that it is your career & not a cash in hand service!
> 
> A good website is important as is insurance too.


I agree, it depends how you want to come across to clients


----------



## RoySmith Wilson

I came across some of the tips in naming our Pet Walking Business name while surfing in the net. Having a great name for your pet walking business is not going to make or break you, but it will help a lot. Your company's name is its most important element of advertising. If you can think of a name that is but clever and obvious, concise and illustrative, you will be on your way to getting good clients and having a business that meets your needs and goals. Some of the tips among them are we should make it obvious what you do, the name should be short, We should check whether any one is using it, We shouldn't be too clever.
The names that I would like to suggest for your business are as follows:
Best Friends Dog Walks,
Happy Bones Pet Sitting, and
Happy Pack Pet Walks


----------



## vickysusan

Hi Roysmith

Based on market research and asking people what they liked, I used the business name Why Aye Pet. I am based just outside Newcastle upon Tyne in a town on the coast. I have now been operating for 8 months and the name is one of the best decisions I made. Lots of people in the town say to me when they see my logoed jacket 'are you Why Aye Pet? I've seen your van! I love the name!'
People just seem to remember it as it stands out and makes people smile. 

I understand people saying it really needs to be obvious about what services you provide, but this seems to grab people's attention in the first instance and they want to find out more. It means even non-doggy people talk about it so it really helps. 

Thanks for your comments and support. I just also wanted to let everyone above know how things worked out for me.


----------



## elizarira

Northumbrian Paw Prints sounds good name. good luck for your business


----------



## Anil Khanna

I really liked the name Bow Wow beach walks. Waggy days is also a good. I like the first one because I find it catchy and very much related with the dogs. I will disagree with some of the comments above as I think I will be a good name for your business. Just make sure that you provide excellent services to your clients and your business will automatically become popular in the region with this name.


----------

